# ichat sans son...



## kaboum (6 Octobre 2004)

bjr,

j'ai acheté une isight hier, c'est génial, ya pas à chier...
par contre, je me suis créé un petit nom sous AIM comme il le faut.
j'ai voulu discuter avec qqun qui utilise un PC.

et bien figurez vous qu'on se voyait tres tres bien, que cette personne m'entendait mais moi, rien!

et le petit bouton entre le "A" et la caméra, celui qui représente le son est tout grisé.

Normal ou parametre (d'un côté ou de lautre) mal configuré???


merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2004)

pour verifier ta configuration, trouves un utilsateur mac  dans un premier temps 
après on s'occupera du pc 

(je t'envoie un mp (messaeg privé  )


----------



## Achille (11 Octobre 2004)

Salut
Je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'essaie désespérement de contacter un copain (PC), seul les messages écrits passent...?
Si tu obtient un protocole de paramétrage pour mon Mac et le PC çà m'intéresse+++
On peut faire un essai de Mac à Mac (rendez-vous à une heure précise etc..)
Si OK Confirme.
Par contre çà fonctionne avec Ivisit !
Salut.


----------



## lasudiste (11 Octobre 2004)

Salut tt le monde !! 

On a un probleme avec ma pote qui vit à 800 bornes de chez moi et j'aimerai bien voir son minoi de temps en temps mais voilà.... elle me dit qu'AIM 5.9 est incompatible avec Norton, ça plante son PC à chaque fois qu'elle veut l'installer !! Elle n'accède plus à MSN après... obligée de restaurer et encore.... voici son dernier mail :

Malgré restauration systeme impossible d ouvrir messenger ! jsuis deg !! 
J ai fait trois restauration a plusieurs jours ds la semaine derniere ! rien y fait je vois pas ce que je peux faire !! Fait trop chier !! bon ben on verra demain il fera jour ! 
Bonne soirée bye a plus ! 


Pour l'instant je suis sous MAC G3 mais je vais changer bientot pour le nouvel Imac tout intégré.
J'espère qu'on pourra se voir ensuite mais je voulais déja faire l'essai de Ichat à MSN en conversation mais pas moyen.... harrrggghhhhh

Bon si qq'un à une solution à nous proposer, elle est la bienvenue !!
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue a toi la sudiste 

il faut aller ici http://www.aim.aol.fr/infos.htm
le minimum requis coté PC est:
&#8226; Windows XP 
&#8226; 64 MB RAM minimum
&#8226; un processeur de 233 MHz minimum
&#8226; Une webcam 
&#8226; Une connection Internet

le logiciel aim 5,5  minimum et un petit .exe pour le son coté pc http://ftp.newaol.com/aim/win95/aimrtc12.exe

mala :love:


----------



## Achille (12 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse claire à la Sudiste dont je profite par la même occasion.
 Merci encore à Kaboum pour l'essai technique sympa et concluant avec Ichat+ Isight +AIM. Cc : çà marche bien, en tout cas, de MAC à MAC.
Salut amical à tous.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

vous pouvez tous essayer skype en attendant d'avoir l'image


----------



## abeaussier (12 Décembre 2004)

Y a-t-il des nouvelles concernant l'audio entre iChat (mac) et AIM (PC) ?


----------



## naas (22 Février 2005)

benh à force de le poser partout on va finir pas le savoir :bebe:


----------



## naas (25 Février 2005)

un lien utile http://www.osxfacile.com/ichat.html


----------

